

Ask YC: What's the best way to set up and control Amazon EC2 instances on Mac OS X?   - donna

What's the best way to set up and control Amazon EC2 instances on Mac OS X?
======
bayareaguy
What's best depends on you.

If you can code a few python scripts, use boto <http://code.google.com/p/boto>

If that looks too scary but you can handle ruby then consider Capazon and
Capistrano - <http://capazon.rubyforge.org> and <http://capify.org/>

If none of this command line / script stuff is your thing then you may want to
look at some web admin tools like Virtualmin (<http://www.virtualmin.com>)
that support EC2.

~~~
donna
thanks for the options

------
senthil_rajasek
you mean "from" a Mac OS X client machine right ? use the terminal/shell + ec2
command line tools ;-)

~~~
donna
yes :)... What about the EC2 Firefox extension?

